# I accidently interrupted 13/11 light cycle



## Alistair (Sep 27, 2008)

All my plants are in week seven of flowering, but they still have at least a couple of weeks until finished.  To make a long story short, I accidentally reset the timer to turn on the light at about an hour and a half too early.  In other words, I interrupted their dark period.  It had only been on about ten minutes or so and was I thinking about turning it back off again; I decided against doing that.  What should I do in order to prevent some sort of shock or any other undesirable results?  I can have it turn off at its normal time in the afternoon and then turn on again tomorrow morning at its usual time, thereby making today a 12 1/12 hour day instead of an 11 hour day.  Or, keeping in mind that last night was only an 11 1/2 night, I could put them to bed an hour and a half early and wake them up at their normal time, thereby giving an extra an hour and a half tonight, and then resume their normal schedule.  Plus, there are other possibilities. Does anyone here have a good idea of what to do?  Actually, I get the feeling I screwed the pooch on this one, and there is no foolproof solution here.

Your help is appreciated,

Alistair


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 27, 2008)

*just reset timer and forget it.  why 13/11 ???*


----------



## Alistair (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh, it just worked out that way, the 13/11 that is.

You mean just reset the timer to what it was?


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 27, 2008)

*I meant just set it back the way you wanted it in the 1st place   I always heard 12/12 was THE way to go during flowering, wondered why you went with 13/11 :hubba:*


----------



## CubeCap (Sep 27, 2008)

with two weeks of flowering and only that much of an interuption it should make no difference at all...if you are concerned about the interuption you can totally turn your lights off for 24 hours and then go back on 12/12...

But there really should be no problem with that little of time interuption , don'y worry...

peace


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 27, 2008)

it might not affect early flowering. stick wtih 12/12... 
you do not want to mess with flowring when they get older..


----------



## Alistair (Sep 27, 2008)

Next time I will do 12/12.  The 13/11 was just another screw up.  I meant to set it for 12/12.

So, you guys don't think that waking them once an hour and a half early and then putting them back on their normal schedule will hurt them?  Hick seems to give his seal of approval too.  So, I'll just resume their normal schedule.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 27, 2008)

*I would just set it to 12/12 now and leave it*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 27, 2008)

It will make no difference, in the wild there are often heavy cloudy days where its dark 2 hours later than normal.

And visa versa.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, thanks again everybody.  The reason I was worried is because everywhere you read and here on this site one is always cautioned against interrupting the sensitive flowers' night period.  So, if it's so critical that the night period not be interrupted by light, then why is it ok in my situation? I believe what you guys have told me, and I feel relieved, but I was just curious.


 Thanks for the speedy replies,

Alistair


----------



## thief (Sep 28, 2008)

in my humble opinion if a small light discrepancy like that causes problems then them plants are too feeble to live anyhows. but hey i`m just a stoney not an expert. but i`ve done some realy horrable things to plants just to see what happens.... mostly the plants just grow...takes a cpl of weeks for them to even think abt going back too revege. or into flower. an hour here an there shouldnt affect anything.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmm.....


----------



## Alistair (Sep 29, 2008)

That being said,  I think that perhaps do not interrupt the night cycle in flowering means not to do it on a regular basis, or something like that. Everywhere I read on the subject it is strictly advised not to do that, but I suppose a little interruption only once shouldn't hurt.  I really thought the plants were very sensitive to interruptions like that.


----------



## Icex420 (Sep 29, 2008)

thief said:
			
		

> in my humble opinion if a small light discrepancy like that causes problems then them plants are too feeble to live anyhows. but hey i`m just a stoney not an expert. but i`ve done some realy horrable things to plants just to see what happens.... mostly the plants just grow...takes a cpl of weeks for them to even think abt going back too revege. or into flower. an hour here an there shouldnt affect anything.


 
Very true.


----------



## Hick (Sep 29, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> That being said,  I think that perhaps do not interrupt the night cycle in flowering means not to do it on a regular basis, or something like that. Everywhere I read on the subject it is strictly advised not to do that, but I suppose a little interruption only once shouldn't hurt.  I really thought the plants were very sensitive to interruptions like that.



It really depends on that specific plants/strain/pheno's propensity to hermie. In most cases, a single interruption is insignificant and with 'any' stable strain, should never be a problem..IMO.


----------

